# Some New Piccies



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Here are some new pics of Memphis and Maya taken recently... Enjoy! 












































































































Memphis tellin' ya'll to get outta here!  hehe

Kirby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, they're such a cute pair!! I love the pic where they both want head scratches.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

They say thanks Bea!  lol

Yes so do I. That is how it normally is  Memphis begs, then Maya wants them too... then Memphis preens her... her tries for some... and she runs away! Poor lil guy hehe

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

nice photos  They are really cute


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

There both adorable


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm glad you guys like them 

Kirby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are very cute!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks  Im glad you like them. I found Memphis to be very photogenic that day.. he just loved the camera and you can totally tell he was so into posing, being still, and looking cute 
Maya on the other hand, was flying around like a crazy lady. She only stopped the one time to ask for cuddles, then was off again 

Kirby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They make such a cute pair  I love the last photo, MEPMPHIS!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Awwww! Very cute pictures...


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

hehe I got a lot of him doing that (sticking his head ouf ot the box) but I was trying to get a macro shot, and he kept moving at the last moment... so they got blurry  That was the clearest one, and I thought it was cute 

Thanks for the comments 

Kirby


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They are a beautiful couple! I love the last picture..hehe. I'm hoping they'll lay soon!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comments  I hope they will, they still seem very intregued about the box, have been mating well, and are still in the bonding mode 

Kirby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Well all that sounds very promising  LOL!!


----------

